# Schubert quotes Beethoven



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

Can someone please direct me to quotations of Beethoven's music in Schubert's? I can see an obvious reference to the ode to joy tune in the last movement of Schubert's ninth but need some help in spotting the other cases. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There aren't a lot. Schubert wrote fundamentally different kinds of music with fundamentally different kinds of themes. Was troo busy trying to get it sll down on paper to consciously try to quote.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not that easy. Schubert never deliberately set out to imitate him:

http://unheardbeethoven.org/beethoven-and-schubert-2/


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

In his Wigmore lectures, Andras Schiff notes several instances where Schubert "stole" from Beethoven. Bit I'm darned if I can remember where.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> In his Wigmore lectures, Andras Schiff notes several instances where Schubert "stole" from Beethoven. Bit I'm darned if I can remember where.


I remember that it's one of Schubert's piano sonatas, 1st movement I think, where Schubert "borrows" Beethoven's schema and changes the themes, keeping the structure, key changes, and so forth pretty much intact.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The most Beethovenian works by Schubert to me is his Unfinished symphony and Wanderer Fantasy.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I would think all composers borrow (consciously or unconsciously) from the greats of the past, even when that "borrowing" is an abject resistance to or avoidance of the pull of the great composer. 
Too, I suspect the pull of Beethoven was quite mighty for the spellbound Schubert. Still, I wonder .... Beethoven was an exact contemporary with Schubert. Thus, Beethoven was writing his music at the same time Schubert (though a bit younger) was writing his own. The confounding thing about this is: Schubert wrote so much music in his short lifespan that it seems he could not have spent much time combing over newly published scores by Beethoven, even when they were readily available. And if Schubert was less than wealthy, as I suspect he was, and wrote songs on backs of restaurant napkins, for lack of having purchased score paper, perhaps his familiarity of Beethoven's works was less than we might at first blink suppose. I really don't know. What I do know is that I'm glad we have both composers and I suspect Beethoven borrowed from past masters too. So I won't hold anything against Schubert who, after many years, still remains one of my top five favorite composers.


----------

